# Sublimation printing Epson D68 with CIS system problems!



## francesca (Feb 2, 2008)

I have just installed my Epson D68 printer with the CIS system using Rotech inks through Photoshop CS3. I installed an ICC profile. Everything seemed fine until I tried printing a photo onto sublimation paper and it only used the black ink! Only the black parts of the photo printed.
Please can someone help?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you are only getting black, then your nozzles or tube are clogged. Have you run a nozzle check? do that and see if prints...if not do a head cleaning but if it is not cleared after two cleaning...wait a few hours before next nozzle check/cleaning cycle


----------



## francesca (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, sorry to be thick but how do you do a nozzle check?


----------



## francesca (Feb 2, 2008)

Just worked out how to do a nozzle check! It seems to be unblocking them so fingers crossed it should work! I'll try printing a photo now. Thanks again!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

when you did a nozzle check...did you get unbroken lines? if not that is when you do the head cleaning..that option should be in the same menu as the nozzle check..good luck


----------



## francesca (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi again!

I've done a nozzle check and cleaned the print heads until the lines weren't broken so i thought all was fine! BUT when i print anything the colours look wrong and too dark. It's as if too much ink is being put on the paper and sometimes it bleeds through onto the reverse of the paper. The dark parts of the images go really dark and the red seems too prominent in the redder parts.

I've installed the ICC profile and done the nozzle checks and now i don't know what else to do! Please can you help!

Thanks, Francesca.


----------

